# Cedar trouble



## trees88 (May 25, 2008)

got a cust. with a 2mnth old transplant that is starting to go sour. Soil comp. is 80% clay 15% org. and 5% silt. Any suggestions?


----------



## kennertree (May 25, 2008)

Could be a number of things. Is it planted too deep? Post some pics.


----------



## trees88 (May 26, 2008)

Havent inquired on depth yet and I'll get pics up tomorrow. What I do know is that the space was previously occupied by another American arborvitae that died. There are 9 total in the row, the five are thriving the last four are weak. All planted at the same date. The first group planted a couple of years before these all died within a year. No visible signs of disease. They are on a slope and with the hard packed clay was thinking water might be an issue.


----------



## trees88 (May 26, 2008)

They were all planted about 14" deep. Sorry can't get the pics at present


----------



## treesurgeon (Jul 12, 2008)

most likely water, then bugs. any black walnuts in the area ever?


----------



## trees88 (Jul 12, 2008)

Did thorough check for bugs. Roots were clear as well as foliage. Walnuts are pretty scarce in this neck of the woods. Put mulch around base out to drip line and trees health seems to be improving week to week. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Elmore (Jul 12, 2008)

*Phytophthora*

You may want to have a plant pathologist check for Phytophthora.


----------

